# new doe



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

Got a new brindle doe. Couldn't believe what I had gotten when I opened the box that had my feeder mouse for my snake. I had gone to a new store in town and thinking I would get a usual white or self black or a pied, instead I got her. still going to need a mouse for my snake XD


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

As a British mouse fancier, I am very jealous of the American brindles. We don't have them over here and our brindles (although beautiful) look different. I like the tiger stripiness


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Can you switch to frozen/thawed? Your snake would be much better!


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

unfortunately with my snakes, I have tried frozen mice... but they turn their noses at it. My male had gone 2 months without eating because of it.


----------

